# Buying A Generator



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Anybody have a generator there?

This time coming there I want to buy a generator. I am thinking about at least a 6500 watt. I want to be able to at least run window air unit and maybe a light and frig during electric outages. Would it be better to buy diesel or gas unit? Also, does anybody have an ideal what they cost? Also, what brand is the quietest? Most of the time it is the Honda here in the states.

thanks

art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Anybody have a generator there?
> 
> This time coming there I want to buy a generator. I am thinking about at least a 6500 watt. I want to be able to at least run window air unit and maybe a light and frig during electric outages. Would it be better to buy diesel or gas unit? Also, does anybody have an ideal what they cost? Also, what brand is the quietest? Most of the time it is the Honda here in the states.
> 
> ...


Hi Art
I will do the same thing. This is one I saw in Ace Hardware.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Hogrider

I am wondering how smelly the diesel generators are there? I am sure they would be the most efficient one to buy. they aren't cheap. Looks like around $1400. Might be able to find one a little cheaper from a small shop. I am definitely going to buy one. There is no way I am going to be without electric every time there is a hard rain storm. I got to have my air. hahaha

thanks for the info

art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Hogrider
> 
> I am wondering how smelly the diesel generators are there? I am sure they would be the most efficient one to buy. they aren't cheap. Looks like around $1400. Might be able to find one a little cheaper from a small shop. I am definitely going to buy one. There is no way I am going to be without electric every time there is a hard rain storm. I got to have my air. hahaha
> 
> ...


Yes agree Ace Hardware is probably one of the most expensive places to buy. I happened to be in there buying a water heater and saw that one. I too cannot be doing without electricity. When I did the electrical design for my house I pre-cabled a wall socket to an outside wall in the carport, connected via a transfer switch to the main switchboard. If the power goes out, I fire up the generator, switch the circuit breakers to some circuits to reduce the load to about 5kVA, then operate the transfer switch to hook up the generator.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

There is a chain of stores called HMR Trading. 90% of their stuffed is used (returns) from the U.S. and mostly over priced to boot. However, I find a good deal there once in a while. I bought a brand new power washer with Honda engine there for p14999, which is a great price for PH.

They carry a line of tools called Schaffen and the quality seems to be ok. They always have several types of generators and at first glance I thought the prices were ok. Might be worth checking out if you have one nearby. They have a website. This generator is big but they have smaller ones too.

Schaffen Silent Generator Set TGS20WCD | HMR Trading Haus


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey DonAndAbby

I have sent the store a message from their web site. It looks like they deal in a lot of main house generators where they wire them into the main supply. I am looking for a portable one. Will see if they respond.

thanks for the info. They do have a store in Quezon city

art


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey DonAndAbby
> 
> I have sent the store a message from their web site. It looks like they deal in a lot of main house generators where they wire them into the main supply. I am looking for a portable one. Will see if they respond.
> 
> ...


They usually have some smaller diesels. I might drop in there today to take a look around and I will jot down some prices.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey DonAndAbby

Yeah, I am looking for one around 6500 to 8000 watts. It can be bigger but not smaller then 6000. Probably the diesel is the way to go there.

Thanks for the help
art


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey DonAndAbby
> 
> Yeah, I am looking for one around 6500 to 8000 watts. It can be bigger but not smaller then 6000. Probably the diesel is the way to go there.
> 
> ...


I was at Handyman and they had Fin???? diesel brand on sale 20% off. The largest was 5000W and was p79999 less 20%. Ace and Handyman might have some reasonable deals if you get them on a good sale.

HMR was out of the Schaffen ones I was thinking about. They used to have a lot of boxed / crated brand new ones and now, none. They had 3 big ones that were very used and beat up like they had been on a constructions site. The price on one was p185,000 but I could not find the watts. It was big so probably 10000+ watts.

They also had a used Ryobi 3800 watt, gasoline, for p27,000.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Prices are unbelievable. they are always high there. I just sold one here in Florida last month. It was a Powermate 6500 watt generator for $200=$10,000 php. Home Depot sells them here new for $500= $25,000 php. 

I would like to get at least a 6500 watt one so I can run window unit, frig and a light. 

Thanks for all the info. I will check out Ace as soon as I get there next month.

Art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Be careful - if they are used returns from the U.S., they will probably be 115v, whereas you need 230v in Philippines.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Be careful - if they are used returns from the U.S., they will probably be 115v, whereas you need 230v in Philippines.


True, but that Schaffen brand is German, I think, and has 220 outlets. However, I would not even consider one of the used ones I saw. Like most of the stuff in HMR, they were not in good shape.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey DonAndAbby

My GF went to mall and check on some there. She saw the 7800 watt PoWergen, Firman FPG 7800 watt also. You know anything about these brands? They were 36,000 php. Not to bad if they are any good.

Art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> True, but that Schaffen brand is German, I think, and has 220 outlets. However, I would not even consider one of the used ones I saw. Like most of the stuff in HMR, they were not in good shape.


If they are German then they will be 50Hz not 60Hz as required in Philippines. Philippines is pretty unique having a 230v 60Hz supply.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey DonAndAbby
> 
> My GF went to mall and check on some there. She saw the 7800 watt PoWergen, Firman FPG 7800 watt also. You know anything about these brands? They were 36,000 php. Not to bad if they are any good.
> 
> Art


Also be careful of the model numbers as they don't always signify the wattage. For example that Firman FPG7800 is only a 5500w output.

<Snip>


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Zep,

I really appreciate the info. I thought it was a 7800 watt. I am glad you told me.

Thanks

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Does anybody have the portable diesel generator. Is it beneficial in the long run to buy diesel? they cost a lot more. Is it really worth it?

thanks

art


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey DonAndAbby
> 
> My GF went to mall and check on some there. She saw the 7800 watt PoWergen, Firman FPG 7800 watt also. You know anything about these brands? They were 36,000 php. Not to bad if they are any good.
> 
> Art


They had Firman at Handyman yesterday. That is the one I was trying to think of the name.

I was trying to find my old generator on Sears.com, and noticed Firman is sold there. However, I don't know anything about those brands.

I had a Craftsman 5600 with B&S engine when I lived in FL. I bought it in 2003 and sold it to a co-worker in 2006. She still has it, last I heard.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Diesel will be the cheapest cost to operate. A diesel engine running on a fairly constant load around 80% or so of capacity is one of the most efficient internal combustion engines out there. Diesel engine will be more expensive to buy initially so you have to balance capital cost and operating costs. Might be harder to get diesel in smaller capacities, less than 5kW.

If only light occasional use and you already gave gas engines around needing gas in containers the difference may not be worth the hassle of having two types of fuel around. Also in a sustained emergency you can always get fuel from your vehicle to run the generator so having a generator same fuel as your car is useful.

Sound can always be attenuated by an enclosure or a long extension cord.

Running a diesel engine at too low a load can cause problem so getting the capacity right is important.

A useful web site for information and pricing on generators is www.generatorjoe.net . They have a lot of information on sizing generators, comparative prices on a wide range of sizes and other useful information. Prices are FOB USA so you will have to make appropriate adjustments.

In anticipation of Y2K at home I rewired my main panel to have a sub panel with my essential circuits on it. (Furnace, kitchen and water pump mainly) I then simply ran an extension cord to a generator weather proof plug outside. 

I used it only once in an extended outage due to a storm, I simply opened the panel, disconnected it from the main panel wired the extension cord into it then moved the generator to the deck near the plug outside and started it up. Worked like a charm, we had lights, food stayed cold in the refrigerator and freezer. Stove and oven did not work but the microwave and gas BBQ was enough for cooking. Biggest problem was hungry cold neighbours lol.


----------



## David Ortiz (Dec 13, 2021)

hello if you are looking 6500 watt generator then Champion 6500 watt is best for you and its price also responsible you can also check this blog for details about 6500 watt generators.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey David

I am back in the USA now. I was looking for a generator in 2017. thanks for the info. I might come back there if the Philippines ever allow tourist back in there on a visa.

art


----------



## semisool (11 mo ago)

hi I also looking for 2000 watt generator it should be smaller not that big please let me know if anyone knows thanks


----------



## GregH7 (10 mo ago)

I have lived here 2.5 years and live in a place with frequent outages. I bought a Honda 2.5k. It works great. Powers fridge, AC, 2 tvs and many lights. 

The 2.5k is not a huge generator and Honda is pretty efficient. To run that thing for 24 hours will cost you about 1000 peso. I was averaging 5000 a month plus paying my regular power bill after about 5000. I was spending about 10000 a month and throwing my money away.

I since have put in a 3k solar system. High quality Panels, inverter, big battery, installation and all other little parts needed cost me 250,000 peso. I always have power. No more gasoline, dirty and noisy generator and monthly power bills. (Plus purchase price of generator)

In a little over 2 years I will recoup my money and power is constant and FREE after that.

Solar is the way to go.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

> Greg


 Is that battery proper ventilated, is separated from living space or battery type dont need ventilation?
Otherwice it can be dangerous.


----------



## GregH7 (10 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Is that battery proper ventilated, is separated from living space or battery type dont need ventilation?
> Otherwice it can be dangerous.


This battery is sealed and does not require ventilation. These types of batteries are stable and safe to have within a home.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I've gone the generator route although 6.5kW. It will run the whole house including aircon, I think the electric shower would make it cough a bit though. I have a grid tide solar system in the UK but what worries me here is the very poor battery life.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

The new batteries come with warranties and a lifespan around 10 years. If you keep them within the operating temperature then they should work fine. The hybrid solution panels, batteries, grid works well with the Deye inverter. Solar is the way to go, especially with the constant brown outs here. 
Totally switching a house to solar can lead to issues with spikes in demand if you have water pumps, aircon, fridge, microwaves, etc. You might need to protect the Deye from the spikes.
Good firms offer warranties in writing for 3 year or so to make sure it burns in and makes through some typhoons.
Storage capacity and reserve capacity are important calculations for the size and number of batteries. Taking a battery down to zero is not a good thing so get enough capacity to have reserve. 
The proper planning can provide power all day and night without any grid. The batteries can also be charged from the grid if need be, but that is expensive. 
Running any generators over a tank of fuel back to back is typically not recommended. Also what happens when you need fuel and the gas stations are closed?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> The new batteries come with warranties and a lifespan around 10 years. If you keep them within the operating temperature then they should work fine. The hybrid solution panels, batteries, grid works well with the Deye inverter. Solar is the way to go, especially with the constant brown outs here.
> Totally switching a house to solar can lead to issues with spikes in demand if you have water pumps, aircon, fridge, microwaves, etc. You might need to protect the Deye from the spikes.
> Good firms offer warranties in writing for 3 year or so to make sure it burns in and makes through some typhoons.
> Storage capacity and reserve capacity are important calculations for the size and number of batteries. Taking a battery down to zero is not a good thing so get enough capacity to have reserve.
> ...


A blogger on Mindao had a system installed and was quoted 3-5 years battery life. You can't use car batteries you must use deep discharge batteries. A car battery here us only good for about 3 years if you are lucky.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

It is a good thing that we are not back then. The Lifepo4 batteries can last 10 years. I doubt they could sell a Tesla that ran only 3 years on the battery. If any one is looking at car batteries, deep cel or gel batteries, stop and get the Lifepo4.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You may get 10 years out of a battery in Northern US or Europe but in the tropics no way. I just changed out my 30 month old Motolite gold for an acdelco which is guaranteed for 21 months.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I agree with a lead acid car battery but these are not and you need to keep them at 40 Celsius or lower. You really have not seen an EV car yet?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> I agree with a lead acid car battery but these are not and you need to keep them at 40 Celsius or lower. You really have not seen an EV car yet?


No not in the Philippines, with average daily temperatures 30+ , high 30s to low 40s on a good day the working temperature of the batteries is going to be significantly above 40.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I feel sorry for your batteries, mine must live in luxury in comparison.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

harryben1946 said:


> I need to buy a breaker for my refrigerator. Tell me which is the best breaker for it and what size breaker do i need for a refrigerator.


We need more information, why do you need a breaker for your refrigerator.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gary D said:


> No not in the Philippines, with average daily temperatures 30+ , high 30s to low 40s on a good day the working temperature of the batteries is going to be significantly above 40.


I saw a Tesla here in Subic a few weeks ago. Not sure how it got imported. I think there are some Japanese EVs being sold here now. Maybe KIA? At the Unioil station here, they built a charging station, but they have not opened it yet.

I will stick with Hybrids if I were to buy. Philippines is a few decades behind when it comes to support for EVs.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

It does seem safer to do a hybrid. no charging stations will not allow you to go far. also it serms like with the kwh price increasing charging at home will get costly too. maybe you need solar at home to charge car. You can get a tesla powerwall solar unit but it is 2 to 3 times more expensive than the regular Chinese solar setups. now that summer is really here the solar panels love it. the key to a successful system is the proper inverter settings. it is reasonable to balance the Moresco1 power with batteries and panels depending on solar harvest. draining batteries down to save money will only cause the batteries to use more life cycles, cutting the lifespan.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> It does seem safer to do a hybrid. no charging stations will not allow you to go far. also it serms like with the kwh price increasing charging at home will get costly too. maybe you need solar at home to charge car. You can get a tesla powerwall solar unit but it is 2 to 3 times more expensive than the regular Chinese solar setups. now that summer is really here the solar panels love it. the key to a successful system is the proper inverter settings. it is reasonable to balance the Moresco1 power with batteries and panels depending on solar harvest. draining batteries down to save money will only cause the batteries to use more life cycles, cutting the lifespan.


Just saw this today from Olongapo Electric:
(translated)
Important Reminder to Consumers:
We would like to extend to our beloved consumers the notice of our supplier that Generation Charge will increase this April which can be passed on the month of May. This is due to increase in coal and fuel prices in the international market.
In connection with this, once again we advise our beloved consumers to continue to save and save on electricity usage.
Thank you very much.








Soaring prices reach Asia to bring global inflation in sync - BusinessWorld Online


THE WORLD is now facing a synchronized inflation outbreak as food and energy prices surge in Asia, a shift from just a few months ago when the region appeared to avoid the price fever gripping the US and parts of Europe.




www.bworldonline.com


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> It does seem safer to do a hybrid. no charging stations will not allow you to go far. also it serms like with the kwh price increasing charging at home will get costly too. maybe you need solar at home to charge car. You can get a tesla powerwall solar unit but it is 2 to 3 times more expensive than the regular Chinese solar setups. now that summer is really here the solar panels love it. the key to a successful system is the proper inverter settings. it is reasonable to balance the Moresco1 power with batteries and panels depending on solar harvest. draining batteries down to save money will only cause the batteries to use more life cycles, cutting the lifespan.


It's also important to get the correct type of panels for the climate. The panels we use in rhe northern climes don't fare very well in tropical climates, there efficiency drops with increased temperatures. My panels in the UK are spaced from the roof to get some airflow behind them.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> It's also important to get the correct type of panels for the climate. The panels we use in rhe northern climes don't fare very well in tropical climates, there efficiency drops with increased temperatures. My panels in the UK are spaced from the roof to get some airflow behind them.


 I dont know if it has changed, but earlier the common was to use WRONG cell type!!! In Sweden most sold the cells with highest PEAK performance instead of the cells with highest TOTAL production per day!!! Perhaps because it SOUNDED better in adds? Extra stupid when being more north with lower sun as e g in Sweden. 
I have forgot what each type is called.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> I dont know if it has changed, but earlier the common was to use WRONG cell type!!! In Sweden most sold the cells with highest PEAK performance instead of the cells with highest TOTAL production per day!!! Perhaps because it SOUNDED better in adds? Extra stupid when being more north with lower sun as e g in Sweden.
> I have forgot what each type is called.


I can assure you, in the Philippines they will be selling the ones with the highest peak performance.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Systems are not about the battery cells but the BMS (battery management system) that manages the cells for you. Say you have 16 cells fir 10kWh, or 200Ah stored. You are not dealing with each cell, you are configuring the BMS to charge and discharge based on your usage. 
Another thing that I noticed is even we pointed the heat gun at the battery packs, the heat was not very high but the inverter was hot. That is why the inverters have multiple fans while battery packs don't need them. 
If you are worried about heat add a fan to the solar room, after all the power is free.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

harryben1946 said:


> I need it due to an electrical problem.


If I was in the UK I'd use a 6amp, here they seem to use a universal 20 amp. Without you describing your problem I still don't see what you are trying to achieve. A breaker may not be the best solution.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

harryben1946 said:


> I need it due to an electrical problem.


This guy is from Pakistan and has several accounts he's spamming us, you can tell these guys from their vague questions and lack of response.


----------

